# Is it possible to polish jb weld?



## ponykiller94 (Jan 2, 2006)

I might be restoring some rims. 2 rims have curb rash, nothing major.
I was wondering if it's possible to polish jb weld? (not to a mirror finish or anything)
if anyone has any experiance let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

First of all JB weld its not metal, so i dont think it will get a mirror like shine but if you`re talking about sanding it and buffing it you will get some sort of shine like if you wet sand primer paint with a super fine grit paperand then buff it.


----------



## ponykiller94 (Jan 2, 2006)

is there any metal filler that can be polished?


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

I dont think there is but you can try with lead?


----------



## sciroccosven (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Is it possible to polish jb weld? (ponykiller94)*

unfortunately your not going to match color to another epoxy or type of metal to your aluminum. Posting some pics of your damage would be helpful


----------



## ponykiller94 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Is it possible to polish jb weld? (sciroccosven)*

luckily I have access to JB Weld, Liquid Metal and some other epoxy type filler. All from work that they give me for free. You guys are all correct. I can sand it just not polish. Took my rim to a shop they told me i can just sand it the aluminum down. It's not as bad as I thought.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it possible to polish jb weld? (ponykiller94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ponykiller94* »_luckily I have access to JB Weld, Liquid Metal and some other epoxy type filler. *All from work that they give me for free*. You guys are all correct. I can sand it just not polish. Took my rim to a shop they told me i can just sand it the aluminum down. It's not as bad as I thought.
Thanks for all your help.

thats called stealing


----------

